# Apology!!!!!!



## Wardy7 (20 Apr 2016)

http://www.independent.ie/business/...gy-over-tracker-mortgage-issues-34644396.html


If they were truly sorry, they'd put us all out of our misery!!

I'm nearly sure that Paraic Kissane was hoping to attend this meeting.  Looking forward to an update if he did!


----------



## radley (20 Apr 2016)

I thought I heard padraic was to issue an update after the public meeting recently .did anyone hear anything ?


----------



## Wardy7 (20 Apr 2016)

Radley, check out the following thread under the same heading as this one:

*Public meeting on PTSB Redress Scheme - Thursday 31st March*


----------



## radley (22 Apr 2016)

yeah I've read that thread but I didn't see any update coming out after the public meeting as to what is happening next.

What's going to happen with the deadline of 12 months for making an appeal to the Appeals panel for example ? I wish we could get some clear indications for example if anyone is getting anywhere or any success from appeals .


----------



## birdie (4 May 2016)

From what I have read, there have been no successful Appeals. I believe there is a process but it consists of standard letters only plus getting the banks response to your appeal, which appears like a printout of your dealings with the bank since the inception of your mortgage. To me it's a fiasco. We the customers were lead up the garden path with the promise of an Independent Appeals Panel.


----------

